# Bar-B-Que Cabbage



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Bar-B-Que Cabbage: 

1 Medium Size Cabbage 
1 Large Onion chopped (I prefer Vidalia) 
6 pieces of good smoked bacon (more if you just don't care!) 
Bar-b-que sauce (better if it's smoke flavored) 
3 chunks of butter (no sissy margarine either) 
Tin Foil 

Cook bacon and break into smaller pieces. Sautee onion in bacon grease. Mix bacon and onions and set aside. 

Make round support ring out of tin foil. Put the cabbage on the ring, stem facing up. Take a sharp knife and cut a cone shaped cavity into the core and throw away cone. Make the cone just big enough to cut out the core and leave space for filling. Brush outside of cabbage with bacon grease. Salt and pepper the inside and outside. Heavy on the pepper. Pour the bacon-onion mixture into the cone. Cover with plenty of BBQ sauce. Place chunks of butter on top of BBQ sauce.

Place on the grill with foil ring. Cook until squeezable soft or knife pokeble. About 45-60 minutes. If it starts to burn on the outside, just cover it up with a piece of tinfoil. If you are cooking a large cabbage, put in directly over the fire for a while.


----------

